# Gollum's Schwimmteich



## Gollum603 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben lange überlegt, aber nun geht es endlich los...unserer eigener Schwimmteich soll Realitiät werden...mit der Buddelei haben wir bereits angefangen.

Wir haben ein paar Zeichnungen gemacht und nun wollte ich einmal eure fachliche Meinung dazu einholen.
Noch einige Randinfos:

Schwimmbereich soll 3m * 6m werden, ca. 1.5m tief

Wie in den Zeichnungen zu sehen schliesst an zwei Seiten direkt die neue Terrase an...Verlegung mit Pflasterklinker...Holz wollen wir nicht.
Medium 30855 anzeigen Medium 30856 anzeigen
An den beiden anderen Seiten kommt die Regenrationszone
Als Filter dachten wir lediglich an Standard...Skimmer mit Filter..Wasserverteilssystem....Regenartionszone...etc.
Allerdings stehen auch noch einige offene Fragen bei uns im Raum und ich möchte daher gerne auf eure Erfahrungen und euer Fachwissen zurückgreifen.

Die Folie wollen wir gerne von einem Fachmann verlegen lassen...kennt jemand verlässliche Firmen in Raum Schleswig-Holstein ?

Wir sind uns noch uneins wo wir den Skimmer am besten positionieren..kurze Seite, lange Seite, an der Ecke.....wie würdet ihr es machen?

2m Breite Regenartionszone...zuviel? zuwenig? Tiefe des Substarts mit max. 50 cm geplant

Licht im Schwimmteich...ja / Nein ? Und wenn welches System? Nachträglicher Einbau kaum möglich oder?

Der Aufbau des genauen Anschluß an die Terrase überlegen wir auch noch...aber dazu stelle ich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal eine Zeichnung ein.


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Gollum,
willkommen im forum. 
OK, dann mal los: 
Filter: welche Art von Filter habt ihr ins Auge gefasst - Bodenablauf?
Pumpe: Strom / Luftheber / im Teich /außerhalb
Regenartionszone: ist meist voll bepflanzt wenn es was bringen soll 
Licht im Schwimmteich: vom Elektriker machen lassen (Sicherheit + Garantie) 
ein Nachträglicher Einbau ist schon möglich, wenn man den Aufwand dafür nicht scheut (meist alles wieder zerlegen)




Gollum603 schrieb:


> wo wir den Skimmer am besten positionieren


dorthin wo der wind meistens hinweht, dann geht die abreinigung duch den skimmer leichter

macht euch noch etwas schlau - lesen - lesen - lesen   z.B. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/schwimmteiche-und-naturpools.129/

da kommt dann bestimmt noch einiges an Fragen 




Gollum603 schrieb:


> ...mit der Buddelei haben wir bereits angefangen.


 

viel Spaß hier, und wir mögen auch Bilder


----------



## Gollum603 (31. Mai 2016)

Hier unser ursprünglicher Teich. Etwas schlecht zu sehen, aber hinter dem Hochteich geht es via Wasserfall in den eigentlichen Teich
Medium 30857 anzeigen Und hier nach 4 Tagen Arbeit

Medium 30858 anzeigen


----------



## Gollum603 (31. Mai 2016)

Als Filter haben wir, wie gesagt einen Skimmer. Was nach dem Skimmer kommt sind wir uns noch uneins, aber es wird vermutlich ein Bogensiebfilter werden. 
Dann folgt ein Pumpenschacht ( Trocken )mit Messner Ecotec ( 7.500 oder 10.000 ) und via Wasserverteilsystem ( Biodrain oder Drainstar ) ab in den Regenerationsbereich...ordentlich Pflanzen rein und das soll es dann gewesen sein.

Eventuell dachten wir auch unserer Bestehendes __ Filtersystem ( Oase Filtomatic 6000 CWS ) weiter zu nutzen, aber ich glaub das passt dann alles vom Durchfluss und den Anschlüßen nicht.
Der Skimmer hat DN 110...der Bogensiebfilter auch....das Oase System DN 70 und Wasserverteilsystem wieder was anderes....weiß nicht nicht wie ich das genau mache.

Apropos Wasserverteilsystem....führt ihr den Schlauch dahin über die Kapilarsperre und versteckt den mit Steinen oder doch nochmal durch die Folie hindurch ???


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2016)

DN X ==> DN Y   https://www.pvc-welt.de 



Gollum603 schrieb:


> ...führt ihr den Schlauch dahin über die Kapilarsperre und versteckt den mit Steinen oder doch nochmal durch die Folie hindurch ???


gut ist es wenn möglichst nix über den Rand geht ==> dafür gibt es Flansche/Durchführungen.


----------



## Gollum603 (1. Juni 2016)

also doch durch die Folie führen....okay...Danke für den Tip.

Skimmer ist heute angekommen, Kellerwandsteine kommen Freitag....Sonntag Abend sind wir dann hoffentlich schon einen ganzen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Zacky (1. Juni 2016)

Gollum603 schrieb:


> Die Folie wollen wir gerne von einem Fachmann verlegen lassen...kennt jemand verlässliche Firmen


Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der Firma "Mielke's Teiche" aus Porta Westfalica gemacht. Sie kommen Deutschlandweit vor Ort und verlegen Folie & Vlies.



Gollum603 schrieb:


> Tiefe des Substrats mit max. 50 cm geplant


Das hatte ich so in der Art in meinem Schwimmteich auch - der aktuell umgebaut wird - und ich beabsichtige diese Kies-Substratzone jetzt nur noch etwa 25-30 cm tief zu machen. Ich habe auch entsprechende Dränageleitungen am Boden und durchströme von unten nach oben. Wie ich jetzt beim Umbau feststellen konnte, hielt sich der Schmodder im / unter dem Kiesbett tatsächlich echt in Grenzen.

Was ich jedoch anders machen würde/werde: Ich nehme anstatt der gelben Standard-Dränagerohre, jetzt die orangenen Opti-Drän-Rohre, welche deutlich mehr Schlitzöffnungen haben, dazu würde ich versuchen das einströmende Wasser oder die Regenerationszone bei normalen Pumpenbetrieb zusätzlich zu belüften. Dies entfällt bei mir aktuell, da ich mit Lufthebern das Wasser bewege und somit hoffentlich ausreichend mit Sauerstoff angereichert ist.

Was mir an anderer Stelle auch aufgefallen ist, dass die Dränagerohre durch das Substrat (Kies) über die Zeit aus dem Kiesbett "gehoben" werden. Daher auch die "Einbau"-Tiefe von 25-30 cm. Hier habe ich mir überlegt, die Dränagerohre vorher noch mit Putzgewebe oder Ähnlichem zu überdecken und erst darauf das Substrat zu füllen, in der Hoffnung das hält die Rohre am Boden und der Kies rutscht nicht wieder unter die Rohre..


----------



## Gollum603 (1. Juni 2016)

An "Mielkes Teiche" hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich wollte die mal anrufen und Fragen was die so nehmen fürs verlegen...muss ich mich bestimmt auf einen stabilen Stuhl setzen vorher 

Der Tipp mit den Drainagerohren ist gut. Ich hatte auch erst gedacht normale Rohre zu nehmen, bin dann aber auch bei meinen Recherchen drauf gestoßen das einige ähnliche Probleme hatten wie du.
Daher dachte ich mir ein fertiges System von Glenk Teichbau zu holen, die haben solche speziellen Rohre bereits und durch die Revisionsöffnung könnte man die notfalls mal spülen um sie wieder frei zu bekommen.

Thema Sauerstoff....darüber habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, lese das aber hier immer wieder. Ist das generell ein Problem bei großem Fischbesatz oder sollte man immer zusätzlich mit Sauerstoff anreichern? 
Zur Info...wir planen keinen großen Fischbesatz im Teich. Schwarm Bitterlinge vlt oder so....bißchen was zum anschauen sollte schon im Wasser rumschwimmen ;-)


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2016)

Gollum603 schrieb:


> .muss ich mich bestimmt auf einen stabilen Stuhl setzen vorher


Wer gute Arbeit haben möchte, sollte auch bereit sein diese zu bezahlen  also ob du einen Stuhl brauchst liegt an deinen Wünschen.


Gollum603 schrieb:


> Zur Info...wir planen keinen großen Fischbesatz im Teich. Schwarm Bitterlinge vlt oder so....bißchen was zum anschauen sollte schon im Wasser rumschwimmen ;-)


Und ganz schnell werden es auch große  
Aber auch in einem Fischfreien Teich fällt genug rein welches anschließend Sedimentiert und dazu braucht es Sauerstoff. Andernfalls wird es ein Anaerober Bereich der dann nach Faulen Eiern und anderen schönen Gerüchen Duftet.
Wenn man dann nach dem Baden aus dem Wasser kommt hilft nur noch Scheuermilch und viel Duftbäumchen


----------



## Gollum603 (6. Juni 2016)

Nächster Bauabschnitt ist beendet...

Ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich die Schächte für Pumpe und Schwerkraftfilter anlege.
Ich hätte ja gerne extra Schächte um dort dann die Technik unterzubringen und möchte nur ungern die fertigen Teile, welche man so käuflich erwerben kann, direkt eingraben. Damit wäre ich zukünftig sehr viel flexibler was eventuelle Änderungen angeht.
Ich weiß, man kann einschalen oder Kellerwandsteine nehmen usw. Lieber wäre mir ja etwas in Kunststoff zum verbuddeln. Das sollte natürlich dem Erddrzuck standhalten.
Kunstoff aus folgenden Gründen:
Ich bin zu faul zum verschalen
Kellerwandsteine finde ich übertrieben
Durch Beton ist es kaum möglich hinterher Durchbrüche bei Änderungen zu bekommen.

Hat da jemand eine gute Idee oder Erfahrungen in dem Bereich?

Medium 30877 anzeigenMedium 30878 anzeigen


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2016)

Gollum603 schrieb:


> etwas in Kunststoff zum verbuddeln


ibc container mit der gitterbox, aber das ist auch ned so opti



Gollum603 schrieb:


> ... bei Änderungen zu bekommen.


wenn man vorher gut plant braucht/kann man auch später nix mehr ändern, zur not kann man ja gleich ein paar leerrohre mit verlegen


----------



## Gollum603 (13. Juni 2016)

Nächster Abschnitt geschafft.
Leider hat es am Sonntag geregnet, sodass buddeln nicht in Frage kam, aber unser Hochteich ist nun Geschichte...schnief.
Unser geliebter roter __ Ahorn scheint das Umpflanzen auch gut überstanden zu haben !

Medium 30904 anzeigen


----------



## Gollum603 (27. Juni 2016)

Nach entlichen erneuten Abrutschungen im Bereich der rechten Wand, nun endlich den Kampf gegen die Erde und die Physik gewonnen.
Medium 30945 anzeigenMedium 30946 anzeigenMedium 30947 anzeigen


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2016)

Da ich auch gerade am Mauern bin, kann ich gut mitfühlen. 
Das Unwetter am Wochenende bautechnisch gut überstanden?


----------



## Gollum603 (27. Juni 2016)

Also am Freitag stand ich noch drei Stunden im Regen weil ich unbedingt sie abgerutschte Erde raus haben wollte um noch Mauern zu können dies Wochenende. Über Nacht hat es dann so geregnet das wir mit drei Leuten den ganzen Samstag gebraucht haben um alles wieder aus der Grube zu holen. Da wollte ich schon aufgeben und das Loch einfach wieder zuschütten.
Am Sonntag ist dann, nachdem ich drei oder vier Steine gesetzt hatte, nochmal der halbe Hang abgerutscht...mir war echt zum heulen.

Aber aufgeben ist ja bekanntlich nicht...nun ist ja alles safe und ich schaue wieder ein bißchen positiver aus das Loch im Garten da 
Hoffe du bleibst von solchen Frustmomenten verschont.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2016)

Große Einstürze gab es bei mir nicht, nur ein paar kleine da ich schon fast überall ein paar Steine hochgemauert habe.
Mir hat es nur ein Fundament halb weggeschwemmt....naja und halt pausenlos alles voll gelaufen und immer am abpumpen. 
Hier nachzulesen: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...eichdoku-vom-garten-zum-koiteich.46034/page-3


----------



## Gollum603 (27. Juni 2016)

Na dann hattest du ja auch richtig Spaß ;-)
Ich habe das Glück das ich quasi auf einem riesigen Kiesberg wohne...das Wasser versickert hier sofort...aus diesem Grund habe ich auch keine Bodenplatte gegossen...ausfteigendes Grundwasser ist hier kein Problem.
Ich hatte voher ja auch schon einen kleine Teich...der Sand unter der Folie war so trocken und fein wie bester Strandsand.


----------



## Gollum603 (2. Juli 2016)

Geschafft...das Becken ist fertig !!! Endlich...ein Meilenstein.

Einen Namen haben wir auch schon...Schaufelsee 

Medium 30988 anzeigen Medium 30989 anzeigen Medium 30990 anzeigen


----------



## Gollum603 (7. Juli 2016)

Ich bin noch in einem anderem Forum aktiv und da kam von einem schaufelnden Leidensgenossen eine Frage auf, die auch mich bereits mehrere Male umtrieb.
Da in dem anderem Forum leider nicht wirklich viel los ist, dachte ich mir ich gebe diese Frage an dieser Stelle mal an euch weiter:

" _Bei der Dimensionierung der Pumpe bzw. der Pumpen bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher.
Das Wasser soll ja pi mal Daumen einmal in 24 Stunden durch den Biofilter laufen.
Bei mir wären das ca. 3.000 l/h.
Weder für den Siebfilter noch für den Skimmer ist das ausreichend.
Was tun? 10.000 l/h Messner ecoTec und einen Hahn geregelten Bypass legen?
Oder zwei getrennte Pumpen?
Also eine Kleine für den Biofilter mit Regler und eine zusätzliche Pumpe mit Regler für eine Einströmdüse/Wasserspiel,
um mit ca. 15.000 l/h ordentlich Sog am Skimmer zu haben?
Auf 200-300 Euro kommt es mir bei dem Projekt jetzt auch nicht mehr an.
Einen unnötigen Technikoverkill möchte ich allerdings auch vermeiden._
Gesamtfläche ca. 100m² und Gesamtvolumen des Teichwassers schätzungsweise 70m³."

Wie habt ihr dieses Problem gelöst ????


----------



## Zacky (7. Juli 2016)

Du kannst doch mit einer entsprechend leistungsfähigen Pumpe arbeiten und das Wasser über einen Verteiler in die jeweiligen Richtungen weiterleiten. Sicherlich gingen auch zwei Pumpen, aber es nötig ist, ist eure Entscheidung. Wenn ich am Bauen bin, dann würde ich entsprechende Zuläufe zm Biofilter und direkt in den Teich machen.

   Quelle: Unique Koi - Produktreihe (Händlerkatalog)

Die Frage ist noch, was ist hier der Biofilter? Ist das eine separate Biostufe wie eine Helixtonne, dann wird diese nicht nur einmal in 24 Stunden durchflutet, sondern deutlich öfters. Ist es eine Biostufe, die im Anschluss an die eigentliche Technik kommt, wie ein Filtergraben oder ähnlich, dann käme hier die Bypass-Lösung oder die Verteiler-Lösung wieder zum Tragen.


----------



## Gollum603 (7. Juli 2016)

Ja, hier ist ein Biofilter / Regenartionszone gemeint. Die Größe beträgt etwa 15m2 ( Tiefe ca. 0,5m ). Insofern sollte die Durchströmungsgeschwindigkeit doch tatsächlich eher niedrig gehalten werden oder?
Von der Bypass-Lösung habe ich schon öfter gelesen...da wird das Wasser echt einfach nur ungefiltert wieder in den Teich zurück gepumpt ?


----------



## DerOlli (7. Juli 2016)

Um genau zu sein, sind es zweimal 15m² mit 0,5m Tiefe.
Also zwei Kiesfilter mit insgesamt 30 m² bzw. 15 m³.

Gruß, Olli.,


----------



## Zacky (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo.



Gollum603 schrieb:


> Von der Bypass-Lösung habe ich schon öfter gelesen...da wird das Wasser echt einfach nur ungefiltert wieder in den Teich zurück gepumpt ?



Ja, das kann man so sagen. Wenn Du mit 15.000 l/h pumpen willst, damit der Skimmer ordentlich zieht, aber nur 3000 l/h durch den Biofilter gehen soll, muss es ja irgendwo hin. Also bleiben nur die Möglichkeiten, dass Du die 3000 l/h über einen Bypass in den Biofilter schiebst und den Rest quasi direkt in den Teich - oder - Du baust hinter dem Siebfilter erst eine Biotonne mit etwas Helix und ziehst da dein Wasser mit einer 15.000er Pumpe raus und verteilst es dann über Bypass zum weiteren Biofilter und den Rest direkt in den Teich.

Was für ein Siebfilter ist das überhaupt? 

Vielleicht geht es ja auch nur anders herum, also erst Siebfilter (Spaltsieb evtl.), dann 15.000er Pumpe, dann Biotonne (Helix), dann zwei Rückläufe via Schwerkraft - 1 x Biofilter & 1 x Teich direkt.


----------



## Gollum603 (7. Juli 2016)

Als Filter wollte ich mir diesen hier holen:
http://topteich.de/bogensiebfilter

Ich habe gedanklich schon umgeschwenkt auf zwei Waterdrain-Systeme um die Durchströmungsgeschwindigkeit somit quasi zu halbieren. Wasserfall wollte ich auch noch bauen..aber erst später.
Biofilter, Helix, Luftheber oder sonstwas wollte ich alles nicht haben. Rücklauf via Schwerkraft funktioniert nicht, da meine Skimmer-Filter-Kombi ja schon auf Schwerkraft läuft.

Werde ich wohl direkt in den Teich laufen lassen das eventuelle überschüssige Wasser. Ich werde vorsichtshalber was mit einplanen...ich weiß nur noch nicht was...grübbel, grübbel


----------



## Gollum603 (12. Juli 2016)

Nach weiteren 3 Tagen Arbeit ist nun langsam ein Ende absehbar...Termin für Folienverlegung steht auch bereits.

Medium 31048 anzeigen
Medium 31049 anzeigen
Medium 31050 anzeigen


----------



## Gollum603 (18. Juli 2016)

Die groben Arbeiten sind abgeschlossen !!!

Medium 31071 anzeigen
Medium 31070 anzeigen
Medium 31069 anzeigen
Medium 31068 anzeigen


----------



## Gollum603 (1. Aug. 2016)

Es geht voran

Medium 31136 anzeigen
Medium 31137 anzeigen
Medium 31138 anzeigen
Medium 31139 anzeigen


----------



## Gollum603 (15. Aug. 2016)

So, ich denke das war es nun erst einmal für die kommenden Tage und Wochen. Die Restarbeiten werden in den kommenden Monaten nach und nach erledigt.
Folgende Arbeiten liegen noch an:

Kapillarsperre abdecken / Randgestaltung

Randbepflanzung

Den großen Erdhaufen zum Teil entsorgen
Rasen ansähen
Finale Holzabdeckung zwischen Teichrand/Terasse installieren
Medium 31161 anzeigen
Medium 31160 anzeigen
Medium 31159 anzeigen


----------



## Gollum603 (9. Aug. 2017)

Hi Leute,

nach der Winterpause und einem Arbeitsreichen Frühjahr sind wir nun endlich fertig mit unserem Projekt und können in vollen Zügen die Früchte unserer Arbeit ernten...auch Dank eurer Hilfe hier in diesem Forum...vielen Dank an euch !!!

Medium 32133 anzeigen
Medium 32134 anzeigen
Medium 32135 anzeigen
Medium 32136 anzeigen
Medium 32137 anzeigen
Medium 32138 anzeigen
Medium 32139 anzeigen
Medium 32140 anzeigen


----------



## Teich4You (9. Aug. 2017)

Der Hammer! like


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Sehr schön ...

Fehlt nur mehr der Ausstieg.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gollum603 (9. Aug. 2017)

Hi Helmut,

den Ein- und Ausstieg haben wir über große, natürliche Trittsteine im Schilfbereich angelegt. Der Plan ist naturnah durch das __ Schilf zu laufen bis zur Holzkante unter Wasser...wie in einem echten Gewässer. Von dort aus geht es dann mit einem kleinen Sprung direkt rein. Raus ist auch kein Problem...jedenfalls noch nicht in unserem Alter. Wer weiß, vlt sind wir irgendwann auf eine Badeleiter angewiesen wenn die Beweglichkeit nachläßt, aber dann eine solche nachzurüsten ist ja kein Problem.

zudem haben wir eh festgestellt das es mit einem beherzten Sprung rein besser ist...zumnidest bei den Temperaturen hier oben. wir kommen hier kaum über 20 Grad Wassertemperatur...das heisseste waren mal 23 Grad für ein paar Tage. Morgens eher Richtung 18. Wir haben versucht langsam rein zu gehen....das ist zu kalt...es heisst Augen zu und durch bzw. rein ...dann läßt es sich nach kurzer Zeit gut aushalten.


----------



## mitch (9. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Gollum,

    da kommt man ja nimmer aus dem staunen raus 

 einfach klasse geworden


----------



## Devilchen (9. Aug. 2017)

HAAAMMER 
große Klasse


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Gollum603 schrieb:


> Hi Helmut,
> 
> den Ein- und Ausstieg haben wir über große, natürliche Trittsteine im Schilfbereich angelegt. Der Plan ist naturnah durch das __ Schilf zu laufen bis zur Holzkante unter Wasser...wie in einem echten Gewässer. Von dort aus geht es dann mit einem kleinen Sprung direkt rein. Raus ist auch kein Problem...jedenfalls noch nicht in unserem Alter. Wer weiß, vlt sind wir irgendwann auf eine Badeleiter angewiesen wenn die Beweglichkeit nachläßt, aber dann eine solche nachzurüsten ist ja kein Problem.
> 
> ( ... )



Aber bitte Vorsicht walten lassen, Die Trittsteine können verdammt glitschig werden/sein ... würde ich als potentielle Unfallgefahr einstufen.

Und ja im Alter läßt sich sicher eine Leiter anbringen .

LG
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Aug. 2017)

*Echt toller Teich!*


----------



## Plätscher (9. Aug. 2017)

Ihr müßt noch eine UVC nachrüsten denn es sind wohl viele Schwebeleuchtalgen in eurem Teich, sieht so grün aus 
Geiles Planschbecken
Gut gemacht.


----------



## Gollum603 (10. Aug. 2017)

UVC Lampe ist tatsächlich vorhanden, aber für die nächsten Fotos werde ich das Wasser via Photoshop nachträglich noch schön blau färben lol

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback...da bringt das baden gleich doppelt Spaß


----------



## Teich4You (10. Aug. 2017)

Gollum603 schrieb:


> UVC Lampe ist tatsächlich vorhanden, aber für die nächsten Fotos werde ich das Wasser via Photoshop nachträglich noch schön blau färben lol
> 
> Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback...da bringt das baden gleich doppelt Spaß


Bisschen Futter für die Seele muss auch mal sein!


----------



## divingmike (10. Aug. 2017)

*Super schön*


----------

